# Feds hit Washington state now as well



## Hick (Nov 16, 2011)

SEATTLE (Reuters) - Federal agents and police raided state-sanctioned medical marijuana dispensaries across western Washington on Tuesday, targeting storefronts deemed to be engaged in illegal drug trafficking and money laundering.
               The dispensaries singled out by the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration  were essentially operating under the state's medical marijuana law to  conceal criminal activity, U.S. Attorney Jenny Durkan said in a  statement.
               Federal officials did not immediately disclose the number of suppliers shut down in the sweep.
               But the Cannabis Defense Coalition,  a nonprofit advocacy group for marijuana, said on its website that 15  "medical cannabis access points" in at least six western Washington  cities -- Seattle, Tacoma, Olympia, Puyallup, Lacey and Rochester -- were raided on Tuesday.
               A spokeswoman for Durkan's  office, Emily Langlie, said one person was arrested by federal agents,  and that additional arrests had been made by sheriff's deputies in  separate raids across three counties although she could not say how  many.
               Search warrant affidavits unsealed in federal court  cited evidence that the dispensaries targeted in the sweep were involved  in large-scale drug distribution and money laundering.
               Storefront cannabis shops are neither explicitly  permitted nor banned under a 1998 voter-approved state law that  legalized pot in Washington for medical purposes, but they have widely  proliferated nevertheless.
               State law does allow collective medical marijuana  gardens of up to 45 plants, or a maximum of 15 plants per patient.
               Although cannabis is still listed as an illegal  narcotic under federal law, 16 states and the District of Columbia have  statutes decriminalizing marijuana for medical reasons, according to the  National Drug Policy Alliance.
               NOT GOING AFTER PATIENTS
               Tuesday's sweep marked the first major federal  crackdown on pot shops in western Washington since Governor Christine  Gregoire in April vetoed most provisions of a bill that would have  established a new regulatory system for medical marijuana.
               Gregoire has said she was swayed by a legal opinion  from U.S. prosecutors threatening to target not only dispensary owners  but state regulators who would enforce the proposed new law.
               Federal prosecutors said they were not going after patients who have a legitimate medical need for pot.
               "We will not prosecute truly ill people or their  doctors who determine that marijuana is an appropriate medical  treatment," Durkan said.
               Federal agents  had raided more than seven dispensaries in the eastern Washington city  of Spokane in May and April after facility operators there refused to  shut down.
               Last month, federal prosecutors announced a get-tough  stance against dispensaries in California that were found to be engaged  in drug trafficking under the guise of supplying medical marijuana  patients.
               The raids on Tuesday appeared to take dispensary  operators by surprise, said Seattle defense attorney Aaron Pelley, who  told Reuters that two pot dispensary clients were "served with  pre-indictment paper" by law enforcement but not jailed.
               "In eastern Washington and California, they fired a  shot over the bow. Here in western Washington, it looks like the feds  put boots on the ground and started kicking down doors."
               In July, Seattle's mayor signed into law a city  licensing system for medical marijuana distribution, requiring suppliers  to comply with city codes that govern public nuisance complaints,  plumbing and food-handling, for example.
               Three of the facilities that Cannabis Defense Coalition said were raided are in Seattle.
               (Editing by Steve Gorman and Cynthia Johnston)


----------



## cubby (Nov 16, 2011)

I could've sworn there was someone running around saying the Federal Gov. would respect state law when it came to medical marijuana. Where is that guy???? Oh yeah, he's in Australia right now (probably lying to them as well).


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks *Hick*...the Feds will be working the area from Seattle to Olympia...every day this week


take care and be safe everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I could've sworn there was someone running around saying the Federal Gov. would respect state law when it came to medical marijuana. Where is that guy???? Oh yeah, he's in Australia right now (probably lying to them as well).


 
Feds  say 70% of MMJ Disp...are operating illeagle under state law..I know I hate seeing the feds busting peeps ..but also agree that some take advantage of the state laws..this being said..I say bust the Bad peeps..just my thaughts


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome to the party


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 16, 2011)

Still creeping


----------



## terky (Nov 16, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Feds  say 70% of MMJ Disp...are operating illeagle under state law..I know I hate seeing the feds busting peeps ..but also agree that some take advantage of the state laws..this being said..I say bust the Bad peeps..just my thaughts



But they should not have the ability to tell anybody what they can or cant do on their property. Growing, selling, and ingesting cannabis is not a crime.

I hope these victims (dispensary operators and suppliers) take the fight to court. If they play it right for the jury, I dont think WA citizens would convict any of them.

A jury can decide to throw the case out. They can basically agree that the person violated the written law, but the jury does not believe it was a crime in the first place. As soon as one jury does this it sets a precedent. This is how "We the people" stay in control and dont allow the gov to just throw innocents in jail. We just need strong minded jurors.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 16, 2011)

terky said:
			
		

> But they should not have the ability to tell anybody what they can or cant do on their property. Growing, selling, and ingesting cannabis is not a crime.
> 
> I hope these victims (dispensary operators and suppliers) take the fight to court. If they play it right for the jury, I dont think WA citizens would convict any of them.
> 
> A jury can decide to throw the case out. They can basically agree that the person violated the written law, but the jury does not believe it was a crime in the first place. As soon as one jury does this it sets a precedent. This is how "We the people" stay in control and dont allow the gov to just throw innocents in jail. We just need strong minded jurors.


 

Absolutly false. Growing and selling and injesting herb is a crime at the federal level. Period.

Taking it to a jury doesn't work, it has been tried again and again.
You cannot even mention MMJ in a federal courtroom because MMJ doesn't exist.
All a Jury will hear is how plantiff A Grew and sold Marijuana and distributed it. They make it seem that the plantiff is just selling weed.

Sad but true.

It is far from over NC, stay under 99 and you should be fine.


----------



## Roddy (Nov 16, 2011)

THANKS Hick!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 16, 2011)

It's only matter of time before the old Supreme Court Justices die off and new (more cannafriendly) justices take their place. Until then we must keep our collective heads down folks. I've never read ONE DEA seizure tidbit about them tracking personal growers. HAlf of the time they bust pill docs. Or It's either Asian/Mexi/S.American gangs in Canada/Washington/Texas state (or near borders). Mostly they'll (gangs/cartels) rent houses and turn the whole house into a factory. And then theres more then just those houses that are linked together. Or random semi trucks being pulled over then a string of successive arrests/seizures related to that megabust. 
Go to the DEA website, they list all their major past operations/expenditures.

I hope we never see the likes of Operation Green Merchant ever again...scary indeed. 

eace:,

7greeneyes

p.s. The closest bust related to homegrowing was Marc Emery and the only real reason for that bust was his flippant disrespecting of the American DEA/Gov't on national TV!

EDIT: I was just reading drugwarrant.com and there has been a few but in general if the DEA does raid, it's either falsified or after someone rolled over.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Absolutly false. Growing and selling and injesting herb is a crime at the federal level. Period.
> 
> Taking it to a jury doesn't work, it has been tried again and again.
> You cannot even mention MMJ in a federal courtroom because MMJ doesn't exist.
> ...


 
:yeahthat:


heres a funny for you....I attend Hempfest GAtherings all year long here in Seattle..the last one was just 2 blocks away from the DEA office downtown Seattle....lots of vapes and clouds of smoke rolling out he doors...Now if done correctly under state laws  me feels the feds will stay put...but when they start bending and or breaking the state laws...of course the Feds get they chance...

take care and be safe


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Just my 2 cents... I do paint and bodywork and restore classice cars in california and one of my clients owns a club and let me tell you im not cheap when i take a few months each on his list of cars he has to restore. Id believe that he makes alot of $$$ off the business. I even asked him about whats going on and hows he doing with the feds. Well his club is still up and running when almost all the clubs in sacramento closed. Said he didnt get a closure notice, and he's been paying 8% revenue to feds and 4% to local county for some time. I do know he has ties into city councel, and hes the one who talked me into growing for myself.


----------



## Stoneage (Nov 16, 2011)

Even if they did legalize it here, I think I would still stay underground.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Feds  say 70% of MMJ Disp...are operating illeagle under state law..I know I hate seeing the feds busting peeps ..but also agree that some take advantage of the state laws..this being said..I say bust the Bad peeps..just my thaughts



I couldnt agree more with this statement...!


----------



## Hick (Nov 17, 2011)

:aok:  I read a few weeks ago, about a Co disp' bust.(non federal) They "allegedly" sold coke, as well as mj to an undercover with no card. :confused2:
hxxp://www.postindependent.com/article/20111012/VALLEYNEWS/111019975


----------



## Arex (Nov 17, 2011)

Really stupid to bust mmj disps, if they have cards and licenses they should be able to distribute it without risk of being in trouble with the law.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2011)

Big News this morning here...They are buting those that are selling to non card holders  and more then they alloud as well...the 3 they busted yesturday had guns and other drugs...they are also charged for sending large amounts of MJ to a gang in chicago...These are the crooks that need to be busted...so many wrongs


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 17, 2011)

Of course thier gonna spin "bad dispensaries" out on the news. That way everyone thinks that all dispensaries are bad.
The feds don't care who is operating" correctly" under state law, and if you believe that, I got a bridge for sale in New York.
I am curious what the feds think the "30%" are doing right.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> heres a funny for you....I attend Hempfest GAtherings all year long here in Seattle..the last one was just 2 blocks away from the DEA office downtown Seattle....lots of vapes and clouds of smoke rolling out he doors...Now if done correctly under state laws me feels the feds will stay put...but when they start bending and or breaking the state laws...of course the Feds get they chance...
> ...


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> Even if they did legalize it here, I think I would still stay underground.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> Just my 2 cents... I do paint and bodywork and restore classice cars in california and one of my clients owns a club and let me tell you im not cheap when i take a few months each on his list of cars he has to restore. Id believe that he makes alot of $$$ off the business. I even asked him about whats going on and hows he doing with the feds. Well his club is still up and running when almost all the clubs in sacramento closed. Said he didnt get a closure notice, and he's been paying 8% revenue to feds and 4% to local county for some time. I do know he has ties into city councel, and hes the one who talked me into growing for myself.


 
So if the Feds are taking in tax revenue from a federally illegal drug, then aren't they guilty as well...? Sorry 

:rofl:



eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 17, 2011)

Whats sad 7 is no, they are not guilty. They have shut down and prosecuted AND incarcerated numerous folks that paid Federal taxes.

As far as the Federal Geverment is concerned, They expect anyone who makes any monies in the USA to pay Federal tax, be it legal or illegal.
The IRS does not send folks to jail for criminal activities, but send folks for not payinig taxes. The crack dealer on the street is expected to pay taxes on what he sells.

I know man, it sounds silly, but it is the truth.

So, long story short, even though MMJ is illegal federally, you must pay taxes on monies generated, according to the IRS.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 17, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Whats sad 7 is no, they are not guilty. They have shut down and prosecuted AND incarcerated numerous folks that paid Federal taxes.
> 
> As far as the Federal Geverment is concerned, They expect anyone who makes any monies in the USA to pay Federal tax, be it legal or illegal.
> The IRS does not send folks to jail for criminal activities, but send folks for not payinig taxes. The crack dealer on the street is expected to pay taxes on what he sells.
> ...


 
that is the most innane stupidest aspect about our gov't, Norcal, it just frustrates me. We need to remove all the Supreme Court Justices, get some new blood in there and reevalute the drug scheduling. I've been below radar my whole (cannabis) growing life, tho I am severely handicapped and could easily pick one up form intractable pain, for this exact reason.  I'm afraid if I did get my rec and I'd donate/pickup meds, my name will go on a list  then that place will get popped, thusly me catching heat.

peace Norcal, I appreciate your grows and your knowledge that you bring here.

Keep your heads down folks, times of trouble are ahead I'm afraid to say...sigh.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

Stoneage said:
			
		

> Even if they did legalize it here, I think I would still stay underground.


 
I'm with you, deep underground,

hXXp://www.goskagit.com/news/article_c122cd82-1bbe-11e1-8748-001cc4c03286.html

I'd like to go to this meeting but I want to stay out of site. maybe wear a michael jackson disguese.


----------



## mrcane (Dec 2, 2011)

I will stay hiding under the ferns


----------

